# Lord Protector London's Batman



## lwhitehead (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi I need help creating my Lord Protector UK and London's answer to Batman,


First off he is a Duke so I need to find a Ducal title that hasn't bin used in last 50 years, and yes I know that there are currently only 30 peer's of the realm.


Second London Crime and Police, 


I know that Crime and Law are different from North America for one the Police put more people on a Murder then they do in USA also they have Video Camera all over London. Guns are hard to get so how do I create Batman level of crime and bad guys?,


LW


----------



## K.S. Crooks (Jan 23, 2015)

How close to Batman are you trying to get. At his basic level Bruce Wayne is a person of tremendous wealth and standing in his community who watched the tragic murder of both of his parents. He became Batman to try to stop anyone else from going though the same thing he did. There are two levels to the cries Batman fights: crimes committed by regular individuals and crimes committed by super villains.

For regular crimes check the London/British news then alter the stories. Dick Wolf, the creator of the Law and Order series, once said he will never run out of ideas for the show because his source is the New York Times. For super villain crimes, they won't care about cameras or how many police will be on a case. Think grander regarding what they do. Make super villains obsessive about something, which makes the crimes a means to achieve that obsession.

I am sure you also know take care how close you make your character and setting to Batman but a character that pays homage is also a great thing. Bob Kane created Batman by borrowing from the character of Zorro (Man of great wealth and standing, underground lair, cape and no gun). He also made it that the Wayne's went into the alley after watching the movie Zorro in a theatre.
Hope this sparks a few ideas.


----------



## Morkonan (Jan 24, 2015)

lwhitehead said:


> Hi I need help creating my Lord Protector UK and London's answer to Batman,...



I love this premise! Great idea!



> Guns are hard to get so how do I create Batman level of crime and bad guys?



"Batman" stories aren't about the crimes, they're about Batman. It's Batman's struggle with his own complicated disregard for appropriate methods to foil criminals and that provides a tapestry that contrasts situational and absolute ethics. Batman doesn't care about "rules" when it comes down to pursuing criminals, so he's clearly a situational ethicist in that respect. However, Batman also doesn't kill... At least, he doesn't purposefully kill criminals and does all he can do in order to avoid doing that. In that respect, he's more of an absolutist. That's true no matter how vicious the criminal is and no matter how difficult the odds that are set against him. (There are reasons for this, dating way back, but they've all been incorporated into the current character, by now, no matter their origins.)

Batman doesn't use guns and guns in Batman stories, wielded by criminals, are only there to present Batman with fierce opposition and, perhaps, moral choices in the face of mortal threats. All you have to do is to present Batman with serious challenges, most of which involve mortal injury, and you'll be fine - You don't have to have guns for that. I will note, however, that while handguns might be difficult to get for law-abiding citizens to obtain in the UK, shotguns, rifles and even some handguns wouldn't be too difficult for criminals to get. The public sees these sorts of things constantly in action movies based in the UK, so I wouldn't worry too much about that.

Focus on presenting your Duke with moral and ethical choices that constantly present him with barriers to his goal. How can he overcome the criminal without killing him? What happens when it appears that there is no other choice but to kill? What drives your Duke to place himself in these situations, time after time, for no personal gain? What drives him? That's what a Batman story is about. They're all mostly about Batman, his choices, his methods, and his philosophy. Focus on those things and you'll do fine.


----------



## SociallyAwkward (Feb 3, 2015)

In regards to the dukedom, you can pick a location within in the UK. Arthur Wellesley, the first Duke of Wellington was allowed to pick his dukedom. He reportedly picked Wellington based on the way it sounded, when he later visited the location he was less than impressed.

Video cameras are irrelevant. Think about Batman's villains, the people of Gotham would easily be able to identify notorious criminals such as the Joker, Riddler and Victor Zsaz; A camera is not going to put them off. Guns are harder to obtain in the UK but if a criminal wants a gun, especially at an organized level, they can get one. If you are going to use an already established location, you might need to set the conditions for rampant levels of crime to flourish. In Batman, greed, corruption and apathy are examples of why the crime rate in Gotham is high.

If you want to discuss any other ideas, I would be happy to discuss them, I live and breath Batman! I also have a great knowledge of UK geography if you need ideas for names of your dukedom.


----------

